# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > حرفه ای: سورس برنامه ماشین حساب با HTML و JavaScript

## حسین شهریاری

سلام

من برنامه ماشین حساب را حدودا با تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی رایج و شناخته شده نوشته بودم ولی چون با HTML و JavaScript خیلی سر و کار نداشتم تا حالا فرصت نکرده بودم با اونا هم این برنامه را بنویسم تا امروز که تصمیم گرفتم برای مرور و تفریح هم که شده این کارا بکنم(چون اصولا تخصص بنده توی زمینه دیگه ای هست). حالا سورسشا اینجا قرار دادم تا شاید به درد بقیه عزیزان هم بخوره!!!
در ضمن موردی بود توی همین تاپیک بفرمیید خوشحال میشم.

موفق باشید

----------


## محمدرضاعقیلی

:تشویق: با تشکر اززحمات شما- محمد رضاعقیلی

----------


## binyaft

ماشین حساب خوبیه

----------


## akameli

عالیه یبود منم استفاده کردم

----------


## moh3en_2010

فقط یه چیز...
دمت خیلی گرم....

----------


## Mr FTHEL

دوستان لطفا اسپم ندید برای تشکر کافیه روی دکمه ی تشکر کلیک کنید :چشمک: 
با توجه به اینکه کد جاوا اسکریپت هست بهتر بود توی بخش خودش میذاشتید :چشمک:

----------


## online98

سلام
ممنون بابت این سورس
فقط مشکل داشت
من یک سالمش را اینجا میذارم

سورس بالا ، جمع ها طولانی را نیمتونه انجام بده
مثلا   5=2+3+7    اینطوری جواب میده  (2 عملوند آخری رو)
اما در صورتی که جواب 12 هست

----------


## barnamenevis/web

سلام من نمیتونم با دانلود منیجر این فایلو دانلود کنم.میشه خیلی سریع توسط مدیران سایت به ایمیلم ارسال کنید. راه دیگه ای نداره؟

----------


## omidparkour

لینک دانلود سالم هست
همین الان خودم با دانلود منیجر تست کردم

----------


## pegah651

سلام .من کد ها و دستوراتشو میخوام . کجا میتونم ببینمش ؟

----------


## sajedmalayeri

فقط ی چیز دمت جیز دستت درد نکنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mmmmmmm1234567

اغا این لینک دانلودت کجاست

----------


## فرناز اسعدی

سلام ی برنامه به زبان html  میخوام که هفت صفحه باشه
کسیمیتونه  برام بفرسته؟

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> سلام ی برنامه به زبان html  میخوام که هفت صفحه باشه
> کسیمیتونه  برام بفرسته؟


1.بهتر بود برای درخواستتون یک تایپیک جدا میزدید ، چرا اینجا مطرح کردید!!!
2.هفت فایل notepad باز کنید همه رو با نام های مختلف و پسوند html. ذخیره کنید ، میشه برنامه html هفت صفحه ای!! :کف کرده!:

----------


## arezoo62620

سلام چرا من نمیتونم کد برنامه رو ببینم؟

----------


## fatememaslahat

سلام
کد اجرای ماشین حساب با کیبورد را میخوام؟؟؟

----------


## siros1983

با تشکر از برنامه نویس عزیز





> سلام چرا من نمیتونم کد برنامه رو ببینم؟





شما هم با نوت پد باز کنین کدشو میبینید

----------

